# parrallax usb servo controller and vsa



## coasterloverx13 (May 26, 2008)

im making a skull that is going to talk move up and down and pan left and right i was going to use vsa and hook up a parallax usb controller to my laptop and sue some standard servos for everything with a pan and tilt mech for the neck movements do you think this will work when i use one of those cheap glow in the dark skulls made of that rubber like material such as this :http://www.spirithalloween.com/Decor_Skeletons-Reapers/Glow-in-the-Dark-Skull pleez help thankyou


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

If it's made of rubber, probably not. Also, the skull needs to be hollow and of decent size to accomodate the servos.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

this is a good to use
http://www.internethobbies.com/lnd-71302.html


----------

